# sick of everything



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm trying to take my 3 year old daughter out of the UK for 3 weeks to meet my mom who lives in Oregon, USA for the first time. i have already bought the tickets which cost me quite abit and i dont even know if theyre refundable..the law out here in england states that i have to have written permission from my husband in order to take her. he's giving me so much crap lately and he's trying to use my daughter as a weapon against me saying shes not coming with me. we have been arguing constantly about stupid things mainly jealousy and now he's threatening me by not letting me bring her. i dont know what to do i have tried being reasonable..i didnt even start these arguments. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Start sucking up. Talk to a lawyer. Other than that, you may be hooped.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## worrieddad (Nov 3, 2011)

On a practical point, if you can find some, sign up ASAP for some travel insurance that includes a 'cancel for any reason' clause. That way if the worst comes to the worst, you will be able to at least recoup some of the costs for your flights.


----------



## Nikki195 (Sep 15, 2010)

thank you people..i have been trying to suck up..i been biding my time and wotnot. but he finds fault with something for some apparent reason.im gonna try harder tho and if it fails i will see if i can get a refund for my flights


----------



## Happyagain39 (Mar 15, 2012)

Was he alright with the idea when you purchased the tickets? Are you planning to stay more than 3 weeks? Would you be able to get him to go with you as well? Sounds like he may not be as fun as Disneyland, but whatever it would take to get to your mother, I would do it! Good luck


----------

